# DIRECTV Supercast Now Available for Windows Mobile



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

You can now download DIRECTV Supercast for your Windows Mobile Phone.

Windows Mobile 6.0 and 6.1 are supported.

Link: http://m.directv.com/supercast


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Wow! Well done... not everyone has an iPhone you know


----------



## belogical (Nov 14, 2006)

blackberry storm!


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

belogical said:


> blackberry storm!


According to that site, Blackberry is "coming soon".


----------



## belogical (Nov 14, 2006)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> According to that site, Blackberry is "coming soon".


yeah, I saw that and hope the storm is included. I wonder why the Palm Pre is getting love before the storm?


----------



## mfeinstein (Sep 1, 2007)

Anyone get this to install yet? I installed it on my Windows Mobile 6.1 device. It installed without a problem, but the application does not appear to be on the device. I can't find it and can't launch it.


----------



## ehilbert1 (Jan 23, 2007)

The app is avalible for the Palm Pre too. I just downloaded it. I hope the next app for the pre is a remote DVR app. Thanks D*!!!!!


----------



## MrSmartyA (Aug 17, 2008)

IMO, too many Mobile/Phone Operating Systems to cater to: 

Android OS (Google Phone)
iPhone OS
Blackberry OS
Palm OS
Windows Mobile
Symbian sp? (Nokia)

Did I forget any?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> According to that site, Blackberry is "coming soon".


Neat....if they can only provide this service to the largest mobile device user base out there - BlackBerry - we have a grand slam home run. 

But I think it is great they are expanding this support to more devices.

Kudos.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

mfeinstein said:


> Anyone get this to install yet? I installed it on my Windows Mobile 6.1 device. It installed without a problem, but the application does not appear to be on the device. I can't find it and can't launch it.


Here are some special instructions from DIRECTV:



> As an alternative install method for devices that are having issues with the single .cab install (Such as the Samsung Blackjack II)
> 
> - Download and Install Microsoft .NET 3.5 Compact Framework. Be sure to install the proper version for your device, most device can use this installation cab: http://directv.vo.llnwd.net/e4/mobile/mobilnet.cab
> 
> - Download and install the NFL Mobile Application Only: http://directv.vo.llnwd.net/e4/mobile/wmsupapp.cab


----------



## kcgriffin70 (Oct 1, 2007)

I downloaded and installed it on my Blackjack II (windows mobile 6.1). I can't find any application either. Or does this download just let it work with a website that we will need to go to on Sundays?


----------



## kcgriffin70 (Oct 1, 2007)

Oops - looks like I replied too soon. I will need to try those steps and see if it work. Thanks!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I've heard of the same workaround that Greg mentioned. I have a Blackjack II myself.


----------



## mfeinstein (Sep 1, 2007)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Here are some special instructions from DIRECTV:


That worked for me. Thanks, Greg!


----------



## RegGeek (Mar 14, 2007)

Awesome. This feature will come in handy for me. I've installed the program on my Omnia and it seems to be working fine. Program is listed as "NFL Mobile" and once I gave my DirecTV login info it played a short clip. Took a couple of tries to install. The .cab seemed to be particular about where I downloaded and installed it. I couldn't get it to install on my storage card. Install only worked when I had it download and install directly to the device storage.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

mfeinstein said:


> That worked for me. Thanks, Greg!


Good to hear!


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Woohoo!!! 

So why can't we test this on live streams today?? 

Installed on a HTC Touch Pro 2 from T-mobile, alas I had to go with the alternative install. The installer program wasn't "signed or one of the components wasn't found". I installed from a storage card to a storage card, perhaps that was the problem?

After the alternative install, the app worked fine from a storage card.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

Installed (either way) on Treo Pro, and get:

*Error*

An unexpected error has occurred in 
WiMo_Supercast.exe.
Select Quit and then restart this program,
or select Details for more information.

System.Drawing.Bitmap


----------



## TITAN_53 (Jul 23, 2007)

Installed and working on a Sprint Mogul. Didn't have to do anything special, mine worked with just regular install though it did install like 3 different files or so.

With the supercast app what are the chances we get a dvr scheduler app for windows mobile now?


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

dwcolvin said:


> Installed (either way) on Treo Pro, and get:
> 
> *Error*
> 
> ...


Make sure you have MS .NET framework 3.5 installed first.


----------



## stevenjr (Dec 22, 2006)

TITAN_53 said:


> Installed and working on a Sprint Mogul. Didn't have to do anything special, mine worked with just regular install though it did install like 3 different files or so.
> 
> With the supercast app what are the chances we get a dvr scheduler app for windows mobile now?


I also downloaded on a Sprint Mogul (WM 6.1). The preview video looked sharp, I will be very satisfied if the game quality is any where near the quality of the video.

A dvr scheduler app would be awesome.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

dwcolvin said:


> Installed (either way) on Treo Pro, and get:
> 
> *Error*
> 
> ...


Hard Reset (remove battery) fixed the problem (thanks, Greg!)


----------



## jims (Jan 5, 2008)

Tom Robertson said:


> Woohoo!!!
> 
> So why can't we test this on live streams today??
> 
> ...


Tom,

You have my next phone when Verizon comes out with it.

Jim


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

one thing i dont like about it,it doesnt give you the option to rotate the video, and it only plays in wide format, so if i want to watch it vertically, everything is squashed. i have to rotate the screen first using the rotate function prior to launching the app. my hava streaming box software allows me to rotate the video using the menu.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

dtrell said:


> one thing i dont like about it,it doesnt give you the option to rotate the video, and it only plays in wide format, so if i want to watch it vertically, everything is squashed. i have to rotate the screen first using the rotate function prior to launching the app. my hava streaming box software allows me to rotate the video using the menu.


My phone is able to rotate during the video. HTC Touch Pro 2, winmobile 6.1.

Now it doesn't use the G-sensors to autorotate, but it will when I push the slider.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

jims said:


> Tom,
> 
> You have my next phone when Verizon comes out with it.
> 
> Jim




Finally a phone with almost everything I could ask for. The only things left on the list are a 2 year battery life and able to read my mind.


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> My phone is able to rotate during the video. HTC Touch Pro 2, winmobile 6.1.
> 
> Now it doesn't use the G-sensors to autorotate, but it will when I push the slider.
> 
> ...


yes tom mine will too, the problem is it only stays rotated when the slide is open, which causes the keyboard light to stay on which uses more battery...as it is now i would never be able to watch a whole game on one charge...lol


----------



## Stryker412 (Jan 22, 2009)

jims said:


> Tom,
> 
> You have my next phone when Verizon comes out with it.
> 
> Jim


Same here. It comes out next week for VZW (Sept 11th).


----------



## valestij (Jun 5, 2008)

Mine installed fine, but I'm having 2 issues:

1.) Doesn't remember e-mail/password
2.) I get a error saying the following, "Your connection timed out due to inactivity or the requested content could not be found. Try to connect again." I assumed that nothing was up and running but others are saying they see a test video.


----------



## rjc (Jan 26, 2006)

Can someone explain in detail how to install this for blackjack II?

I downloaded directly into my phone but cannot seem to make it work

Any help is appreciated
Thanks


----------



## Stryker412 (Jan 22, 2009)

jims said:


> Tom,
> 
> You have my next phone when Verizon comes out with it.
> 
> Jim


Mine should be here today.


----------



## SmittyLax6 (Dec 27, 2006)

Has anyone tried to log into the the NFL Superfan and seen the welcome message a second time? I was able to see it once right after I installed it. I tried to go back in and now I get a message Saying "Sunday Ticket Required - You must have Sunday Ticket Subscription to use this application. If you would like to upgrade your program please visit www.directv.com on your PC or call 1-800-Get-Sports."

I called D* and have a Sunday Ticket Subsription and Superfan. They are saying that the app will only work between 12 pm and 8 pm on Sundays. Can someone confirm please??? Thanks.


----------



## mfeinstein (Sep 1, 2007)

rjc said:


> Can someone explain in detail how to install this for blackjack II?
> 
> I downloaded directly into my phone but cannot seem to make it work
> 
> ...


There are instructions earlier in this thread:

Link


----------



## hoyty76 (Oct 17, 2007)

I just installed it on my Verizon TP2 using the default link. It installed 3 total cabs. I can get into app but no video, which I assume is just due to time. Report back later.


----------



## pdawg17 (Jul 17, 2006)

Will this work for the free preview today?


----------



## OverThereTooMuch (Aug 19, 2006)

pdawg17 said:


> Will this work for the free preview today?


I get prompted for email/password, and it doesn't look like it works for me. I'm not a ST subscriber.

Thanks guys for the instructions above for installing on the Blackjack II. Worked great for me after the other one failed silently numerous times. They really need to put these steps on the m.directv.com/supercast site.


----------



## Stryker412 (Jan 22, 2009)

hoyty76 said:


> I just installed it on my Verizon TP2 using the default link. It installed 3 total cabs. I can get into app but no video, which I assume is just due to time. Report back later.


I was able to get video on my TP2. The video quality was pretty bad though. Is anyone else having issues scrolling through games? It's very slow and not smooth like other apps are.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

DIRECTV has released v1.4.5. It is a REQUIRED update. Older versions will not work.

Please use this thread for continued discussion.


----------

